# Yeah!!



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Yea, very happy for you!! Got any pics to show it off??!!


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

Here is a picture I took on our way home.


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

And it is raining today, my trailer is aluminum. It has that hard kitchen stuff on the inside walls that protect against kicks. It has the rubber flooring that is becoming more popular. I really like the style. It was very difficult trying to find a tag-a-long trailer warmblood size straight load.
I don't understand why with so many large horses today they are making more slant load trailers. A slant load that is 7'6" tall is not warmblood size because the stalls are not going to be long enough, yet that is what they are doing. 
If I were a horse trailer manufacturer I'd make some warmblood tag-a-longs. There are just not enough.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Congratulations on your trailer purchase....

It looks very nice.

Safe travels....


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice!

I think slants are more popular because horses load into them better. At least, that is why I personally didn't want a straight-load. 

But I can see your point on the size-issue with larger horses. I wonder if the slant loads were made longer, they could make the stalls at a different angle that allowed more length? I have no idea, but I would think that would be possible. 

I have a fairly large riding horse (but not a warmblood) and I was concerned about him fitting into our stock trailer (height-wise). But he seems to fit.


----------

